# Good deal for 2010 Opal?



## cdicarlo (Oct 14, 2005)

I was at my LBS last weekend and looking to buy a new frameset. They called Orbea and offered me a 2010 Opal for $1500 - roughly the same price as a 2011 Onix. 

Is that a good price considering it's a year old and discontinued? I'm under the impression that it was going for $2100 last year, so wondering if I have room to negotiate it lower. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought my 2009 Opal frame/fork/headset for $850 through Craigs List in January 2010. I bought from a person I assume was sponsored by Orbea and received the frame free or at a discounted price. And he for some reason decided to sell it. Unused, unbuilt. Your $1500 includes a warranty. Maybe I got a good deal. But paying $650 for a warranty seems high. At $1500 you're not stealing the frame. And I doubt they are losing money on the frame.


----------



## cdicarlo (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, it's helpful to benchmark against what others are paying. I'll see if I can get them to drop the price a little.


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

For perspective, the 2011 'Silver' grade Orca frame is meant to replace the Opal. Same use and blend of carbon fiber. The Silver Orca frame retails for $2500 and includes BB30, a tapered head tube and the other new updates to the Orca for this year.

But at the end of the day, it's the Opal in terms of construction and geometry, just 'updated'. Without knowing much about the Onix, I think the '10 Opal is more of a performance machine than the '11 Onix is positioned to be.

$850 for a new frame from a pro-sponsored rider is a great deal, so if you can find others on Craigslist, then awesome. But that seems more like a fluke deal than the benchmark by which you should measure the retail purchase price of a frame. I wouldn't feel bad dropping $1,500 for the Opal frame.


----------

